# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si ndjeheni sot...

## HIM

Sot .....Nje dite e cuditshme kur do te ulerasesh, te ngresh kembet siper tavolines se punes, por dhe te degjosh vetem heshtje perreth. 
Heshtja eshte dicka qe nuk e komandojme dot, por varet me se shumti nga te hallakaturit qe te rrethojne.
Pllaquritje e-mailesh pakuptim dhe dykyptime, dicka qe mund te te mbaje zgjuar , por jo gjalle.
Sot......Nje zbrazetire boshe si nje cope ajer ne nje bulez uji. 
Te mungon dikush por s'je i sigurt nese eshte deshire per te pare dike apo per tu zene e per t'ja plasur turinjve ate qe ke per ti thene.
Gezohesh me ardhjen dhe acarohesh me indiferentizmin. Padukshmeria ka filluar te behet nje mode e re qe refuzoj ti pershtatem.
Dite e cuditshme kjo e sotmja. E njejte ishte dhe para dy ditesh. Perseritja me ben te me rrenqethet mishi.
Neser ....hem....se di.

----------


## MéLoDiE

Pergjithesisht keq , veçanerisht mire .

----------


## loneeagle

Happy, is friday, radio playing x-mas music, the best way not get bored during traffic!

----------


## par

> Pergjithesisht keq , veçanerisht mire .


ajo vecantia ka rendesi, pa pergjithesia rregullohet, 

kalo bukur fundjaven

----------


## tetovarja87

katastrof....

Mora te beje nje embelsir doja te ia coj nje shoqes sime,me rastin e lindjes se djalit te saj....e dogja  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## N0Li

> katastrof....
> 
> Mora te beje nje embelsir doja te ia coj nje shoqes sime,me rastin e lindjes se djalit te saj....e dogja


Nuk është ndonjë problem i madh kjo që të ka ndodhur! Shko te RINIA apo BLEDI merre një ëmbëlsirë dhe dërgoja shoqes tënde me rastin e lindjes së djalit.

----------


## Besiana

Sot ndjehem e lumtur.
Sot jetoj,kam familjen prane dhe njerezit qe dua.A nuk quhet kjo lumturi?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (23-11-2013)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sote ndjehem e lodhur, shume e lodhur.
*

----------


## Gentian_gr

> *Sote ndjehem e lodhur, shume e lodhur.
> *


Shpresoj te jete nga lodhje fizike! :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: 











Ashtu si ne udhekryq e une ndihem.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Nuk është ndonjë problem i madh kjo që të ka ndodhur! Shko te RINIA apo BLEDI merre një ëmbëlsirë dhe dërgoja shoqes tënde me rastin e lindjes së djalit.


po,kursem te dalim ma lire  :i qetë:  dhe ma mire 


Rinin e di ku eshte poi kete Bledi se paskam ndegju kurre..

ps/ sote ndjehem per gjumshe...kohe me shiii,merzi,bezdi...

----------


## N0Li

> Rinin e di ku eshte poi kete Bledi se paskam ndegju kurre..


Unë 1 muaj kam jetuar në Tetovë, e di ku është BLEDI hahaha. Është rrugës për te stadiumi i qytetit, afër Shkollës së Mesme të Muzikës! Nëse shkon atje, bëri të fala kamerierit nga N0li...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> Unë 1 muaj kam jetuar në Tetovë, e di ku është BLEDI hahaha. Është rrugës për te stadiumi i qytetit, afër Shkollës së Mesme të Muzikës! Nëse shkon atje, bëri të fala kamerierit nga N0li...


hahahah....ok do ti beje...


tani e di ku qenka,andej kam dajet une,por me paska ikur nga mendja njejt sikur dajte e mi  :llafazan:

----------


## Ksanthi

Dhe mire dhe keq.Disa persona me bejne te ndihem mire por nuk te lene disa te tjere ta shijosh.

----------


## arba.t

sot kam shijuar kete dite me shi vetem gjume  :buzeqeshje:  e ndihem sh mire  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Tamam sic duhet te ndihem pas te Premtes !

----------


## prishtina75

.....ate ndjenjen kur nisesh per ndonje vend te bukur, e qe here pas here, kthen koken mbrapa ,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilirana

Sot, ne kete dite te akullut Nentori,ndihem shume mire.... e pushuar nga puna e lodhjet...
.mbase ka tre muaj qe isha ne merzi...(...koha i sheron plaget...nuk kane thene kot...)

----------


## N0Li

> hahahah....ok do ti beje...
> 
> 
> tani e di ku qenka,andej kam dajet une,por me paska ikur nga mendja njejt sikur dajte e mi


E sheh se duhet të bësh tani edhe një ëmbëlsirë tjetër (me kusht mos t'a djegish) e të shkosh edhe te dajallarët me një sebep, thonë në Tetovë.  :i qetë:

----------

tetovarja87 (24-11-2013)

----------


## Busy Girl

sot ndjehem e qete, e dashuruar,paqesore gjith te mirat i kam sot :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Dembele, e pergjumur...

----------

